# Donkey Raffle



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Young Paddy bought a donkey from a farmer for £100. The farmer agreed to 
deliver the donkey the next day.

The next day he drove up and said, 'Sorry son, but I have some bad news. The 
donkey's died.'

Paddy replied, 'Well then just give me my money back.'

The farmer said, 'Can't do that. I've already spent it.'
Paddy said, 'OK, then, just bring me the dead donkey.'

The farmer asked, 'What are you going to do with him?'

Paddy said, 'I'm going to raffle him off.'

The farmer said, 'You can't raffle a dead donkey!'

Paddy said, 'Sure I can. Watch me. I just won't tell anybody he's dead.'

A month later, the farmer met up with Paddy and asked, ' What happened with 
that dead donkey?'

Paddy said, 'I raffled him off. I sold 500 tickets at £2 each and made a 
profit of £898'

The farmer said, 'Didn't anyone complain?'

Paddy said, 'Just the guy who won. So I gave him his £2 back.'

Paddy now works for the Royal Bank of Scotland to help them out of their mess.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Was £898 an intentional gaff to get a reply?? :?: :lol: If not...... [smiley=oops.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

merlin c said:


> Was £898 an intentional gaff to get a reply?? :?: :lol: If not...... [smiley=oops.gif] :lol: :lol:


500 x £2 tickets =£1000.

£1000 - the £100 he paid for the donkey - the £2 refund to the winner = £898.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

Very good I now have an idea for a dog raffle lol


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Philplop said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Was £898 an intentional gaff to get a reply?? :?: :lol: If not...... [smiley=oops.gif] :lol: :lol:
> ...


Cheers Phil..........   [smiley=oops.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't like to point it out


----------

